
Purpose: The Third Social Graph - evanwolf
http://skypejournal.com/blog/2010/12/07/social-interest-and-purpose-the-three-graphs/
======
evanwolf
Purpose should be the third graph, after your social and interest networks.
These are the people who engage you in action, or whom you can readily
activate for action. They may not be related to you by a common interest. They
may not know you well. They share a purpose with you, a goal, and the
potential to act toward that goal. This is the foundation for work, dating,
civic action; anything where people work together instead of just talking.

